
Bottender: Make Bots in Your Way, Fast and Flexibly - chentsulin
https://github.com/Yoctol/bottender
======
chentsulin
blog post about first open source release:
[https://bottender.js.org/blog/2017/10/31/bottender/](https://bottender.js.org/blog/2017/10/31/bottender/)

